# Laptop internal speakers not playing sound, headphones working



## scottish-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

I hope someone here can help me!

I have an Advent Modena M201 laptop, which I've had for about a year. I was playing music on the laptop through the internal speakers, when all of a sudden the music cut out. I tried plugging in my usb headphones, and the sound played fine, and I tried plugging my external speakers into the speaker port, and again the sound played fine.

I've tried uninstalling and re-installing the audio driver (it comes up as IDT High Definition Codec) and restarting the computer, but no luck, although presumably if it's working with external speakers/headphones, the driver isn't the issue.

All volume controls are turned up, I've checked that as well.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello scottish-guy and welcome to the forums arty:

Are you sure the audio is set up to play through your speakers?

If you go to:

Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Sound

What is the little green tick on?

Tom


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

There isn't much of a trusted official website that hosts support for this product, but I eventually found this:
IDT High Definition Audio CODEC

Download it, uninstall your current audio driver, and then install that one. You can find more of the driver downloads here.


----------



## scottish-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

tom982 said:


> Hello scottish-guy and welcome to the forums arty:
> 
> Are you sure the audio is set up to play through your speakers?
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding.

The only option in that screen is:
Speakers/Headphones
IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
Defauly Device

This has the green tick against it.



Jay_JWLH said:


> There isn't much of a trusted official website that hosts support for this product, but I eventually found this:
> IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
> 
> Download it, uninstall your current audio driver, and then install that one. You can find more of the driver downloads here.


Thanks for responding, I uninstalled the current driver, installed this, but then when I restarted Windows didn't seem to recognise this as a driver, and re-installed the old driver automatically. This file may or may not be dodgy, it took over Firefox with a search bar that I can't seem to disabled, and when I google the name of the search bar (mail.ru), people are saying it is dodgy. Running Spyware Doctor on it just now.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## scottish-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Just another question on this - could this be a hardware fault? I've only had the laptop 6 months, so it's likely to still be within warranty, if it's probably a hardware fault with the speakers then I can take it back to the shop.


----------



## tom982 (Jul 17, 2011)

Things are pointing towards it being a hardware fault, so it would be a good idea to go back to the shop

If you are having trouble with this toolbar, then start a thread in the security department here:

Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help - Tech Support Forum

Tom


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Now you know the importance of opening files from a trusted source. And I'm glad I took the time to mention that it wasn't. Quite unfortunate. It might be possible to revert back using a restore point, but one might not have been created before the driver install procedure.

If you want to rule out the software, then try booting off another OS. Ubuntu as mentioned in my signature would be a pretty good example. If the audio is working perfectly within that, then you won't have any reason to blame the hardware. If you can find a way to contact the manufacturer, maybe they can provide you with the real driver for your computer.


----------

